# Armbands...



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

This time of year it's somewhat cold (10°C) in my 'shop, so I tend to wear a jumper.

A pair of these guys…


















Easily and quickly transforms this somewhat dangerous situation…










Into something less pretty, but a lot less dangerous…










And it does it with style!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

As a translation I believe you mean a "sweater", because here in the USA a "jumper" is a womans' dress. 
But nonetheless I agree completely. Yesterday I was working in the shop, and mine was 27deg F when I started (with the heaters on it got up to a blammy 35deg f). I was wearing a winter jacket with a torn up sleeve while running the table saw I saw those ratty ends hanging down and told myself to be very careful because if they got caught that would be it, a trip to the hospital. Arm bands, a great idea for some types of clothes. I was actually thinking about an over sleeve like welders wear.
Stay Safe and stay warm.
MIKE


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've found some Tyvec full body suits that are really Hazmat suits and they are disposable. I can get through almost a full winter with one suit, They have elastic at the cuffs and feet and they keep me warn. I might wear a light jacket under it or a sweater (jumper).


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nice. Long sleeves definitely don't belong anywhere near a tablesaw, router, drill press or anything else moving at high rpms.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I never wear a long sleeved shirt when using power tools…

I usually just stay out of the shop when it's super COLD…

If I did, I might designate a certain Long Sleeved flannel shirt "For Shop use", and just cut the sleeves OFF at the desired length.

... that's just me…


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

What a great topic.

Here is a photo of my maternal Grandfather wearing "Sleeve Garters" as they were called back then. This photo was taken mid-1920s. He is wearing a "store-bought" shirt. All manufactured shirts were made with the same sleeve length no matter the size (small, medium, large, etc). Grandpa was not a large man, so this shirt would have had sleeves that were too long for him…...hence the Garters…..although his, like every other working-man or cowboy would have used thongs of leather just tied on their upper-arms. You can see the knot on the strip of leather on the outside of Grandpa's shirt.










If you can member movies like "The Sting" with Paul Newman and Robert (the tree-hugger) Redford…..... Redford wears Sleeve Garters in some scenes. Shirts continued to be made with standard-length sleeves long into the 30's but were making different length sleeves on their shirts by the 40's. So, when "Gentlemen" in the 20's and 30's bought a fashionable manufactured shirt, it still only came with the standard (long) length shirts. A leather thong tied around the bicep (as in my Grandfather's photo) was certainly not appropriate for fashionable Gentlemen so they bought fancy arm bands, now called "Sleeve Garters" and they actually became a fashion statement for quite a while…..........much like a man's ties today might be considered a fashion statement.

End of Class…......so you are all dismissed.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Darn, and I made a special shop jacket, actually I made it for mountain bike riding, but it is getting ratty 
looking and it makes a great cold weather shop jacket. It has velcro closures on the cuff, so they can
be very snug and do not catch on anything. It is made of a slick material, so the chips and dust from the
lathe do not stick to it like they do on my flannel shirts. I am in the middle of turning a section of birch
logs into rough bowls for drying, and am not going to wait for the shop to get real warm, as long as I can
work comfortably bare handed I will be playing in the shop.


----------

